# cert. advice



## plowboy22 (Oct 20, 2002)

I am going start working on my MCP. I wonder which OS to start with win2k or win XP. I would like opinions on this.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I used to be into Windoze certs. But off hand, I would recommend XP based on the logic that it will be "around" longer than 2k since it came out later.

Also, it is the merging of the home OS and the business OS therefore your cert will be more applicable to more machines allowing you to be competitive in both business environments and home. 

HTH!

If you don't have any certs at all, I would strongly encourage you to get COMPTIA A+ and Network+ as an introduction into the concepts and background you can use to further your education more than without taking them. 

Professionally, no one is more annoying to me is a newbie MCSE that doesn't know how to fix a PC or Server internally or doesn't know the most basic concepts of networking - not M$'s idea of networking by the way!


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Pseudocyber is right on the money...plus if you havent tested before Comptia tests are a nice entry level test to pass...and work up to the microsft question....they are long detailed and suck..IMO

comptia....

What does a steady green light on the floppy mean

A. cable not connect 
B. cable reversed
C. Power not connected
D. Power cable reversed


Microsoft....

Bill drives a yellow car to work with Mark who knows Bob. Bob has 25 user who want to VPN in on Saturday, but on friday Sal cant log in to Scotts Domain becuse Freds floppy isnt working, the light stays on and his Active directory had no OU's the relate to Toms backup and Sam ran defrag but it isnt working so Julie has to what....

A. Call bill and tell him to get a bigger car because thecable is not connect 
B. Call Scott and advise him his cable reversed and he was late Friday and Sally should speak until spoken too
C. Call mark say hi and ask Oscar if his Power is not connected
D. See if Sam is back from the butchers and ask Alice if the Power cable reversed or if Jan forgave Marcia on Tuesday


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

LMAO Drupy! You too are 100% correct.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Drupy??? 

We both start with "D"


must be studying for a M$ test:winkgrin:


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

First of all go with XP. And I can see how me and Doonz can be mixed up. As long as you don't get me and DJ mixed up we'll be ok.LOL


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry Doonz. You know what I meant!  Will be more careful next time.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

No problem Angel :angel:... I mean Pseudocyber....

wait a minute if I was going to be confused for someone angel wouldnt be a bad someone....

Hey Drupy mabey I want to be mixed up with the DJ:tongue2:


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, based on Angel's pic, I certainly couldn't be confused with her!


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Man DJ that's a hit below the belt. Rather be confused with Midnight.


----------

